# Typenschild-Position, was sagen die CE Vorschriften und wie handhabt ihr das?



## Guido (6 August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

in unserer Firma ist die Diskussion aufgekommen an welcher Stelle/Position das Typenschild einer Maschine platziert werden muss.
Einige Kollegen sagen die Position spielt keine Rolle, Hauptsache am Schaltschrank.
Andere wiederum behaupten das Typenschild muss in der Nähe des Hauptschalters angebracht sein.

Wie handhabt ihr das bei euren Maschine und gibt es irgendwelche Schriftstücke bzw. Normen die das regeln?

Gruß
Gudio

PS. Die Foren-Suche hatte ich natürlich als erstes befragt, jedoch ohne nennenswerte Erkenntnisse.


----------



## MSB (6 August 2015)

Da müsste man jetzt ein wenig trennen ... womit man dann zum Ergebnis kommt, das eigentlich alle recht haben.
Laut VDE0113-1 / 60204-1 muss ein Typenschild mit den relevanten elektrischen Angaben an jede Einspeisung, hier ist also der Hauptschalter schon mal ein guter Tip.


> – Name oder Firmenzeichen des Lieferanten;
> – wenn erforderlich, Zulassungszeichen;
> – Seriennummer, wo zutreffend;
> – Bemessungsspannung, Phasenzahl und Frequenz (falls Wechselspannung), Volllaststrom für jede Einspeisung;
> ...



Beim Typenschild für die Gesamtmaschine "CE" würde ich sagen ist das ganze flexibler, 
halt irgendwo wo man es auch finden wird, und man auch davon ausgehen kann das man es nach 20 Jahren noch findet bzw. lesen kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## stevenn (7 August 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Beim Typenschild für die Gesamtmaschine "CE" würde ich sagen ist das ganze flexibler,
> halt irgendwo wo man es auch finden wird, und man auch davon ausgehen kann das man es nach 20 Jahren noch findet bzw. lesen kann.


*ACK*  in der Betriebsanleitung sollte dann stehen wo das Typenschild ist


----------



## SPS-freak1 (7 August 2015)

Wir arbeiten da mit drei Varianten. 1. Eine Maschine mit integrierten Schaltschrank bekommt ein Typenschild auf den Schrank inklusive CE Zeichen. 2. Eine einfache begehbare Anlage bekommt zwei. Eins am Schrank mit Anschlusswerten ohne CE und eines dann irgendwo an der Maschine mit CE und 3. Bei größeren Anlagen erhält jeder Schrank ein Schild plus nochmals zentral ein Schild mit CE Kennzeichnung.


----------



## stevenn (22 März 2016)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten da mit drei Varianten. 1. Eine Maschine mit integrierten Schaltschrank bekommt ein Typenschild auf den Schrank inklusive CE Zeichen. 2. Eine einfache begehbare Anlage bekommt zwei. Eins am Schrank mit Anschlusswerten ohne CE und eines dann irgendwo an der Maschine mit CE und 3. Bei größeren Anlagen erhält jeder Schrank ein Schild plus nochmals zentral ein Schild mit CE Kennzeichnung.


Also nur ein CE-Kennzeichen oder? wo steht denn, das ich nur ein CE-Kennzeichen anbringen darf, finde da irgendwie nix?


----------



## se_la (22 März 2016)

Das ist alles Abhängig vom dementsprechenden Fall.

Wenn wir eine vollständige Maschine herstellen, bekommt diese Maschine ein Typenschild mit CE. 

Wenn wir eine vollständige "Anlage" (Anlage im Sinne: Zusammensetzung von mehreren (un-)vollständigen Maschinen) verkaufen bekommen alle vollständigen Maschinen (die separat für sich betrieben werden können und nur Prozesstechnisch, nicht sicherheitstechnisch, mit der Anlage verknüpft sind) ein Typenschild mit CE-Kennzeichnung. Die Unvollständigen Maschinen bekommen nur ein Typenschild. Zusätzlich bekommt die Anlage ein Typenschild mit CE-Kennzeichnung.

Was ich öfter gesehen habe, dass bei Maschinen/Anlagen die Typenschilder und CE-Kennzeichnung einzelne Schilder sind. Dann ist aber Voraussetzung, dass diese in direkter Nähe zueinander angebracht sind.


Eine CE-Kennzeichnung pro konformen Objekt. Es ist ja auch oft, dass der Betreiber die einzelnen Maschinen einkauft und aus diesen eine Anlage erstellt. Die einzelnen Maschinen können sowohl vollständige als auch unvollständige sein. Die vollständigen haben ja bereits eine CE-Kennzeichnung. Der Betreiber muss aber für die Anlage ein Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren durchführen und am Ende eine CE-Kennzeichnung für die Anlage vornehmen.


----------



## stevenn (22 März 2016)

bei meinen Anlagen ist es halt so, dass der Bedienraum (3mx3m) ist und dort am Messschrank ein Typenschild ist und dann an der Anlage selbst (10mx10m) auch ein Typenschild. oder ist so etwas nicht erlaubt? also zwei identische Typenschilder mit CE-Kennzeichen an unterschiedlichen Orten.


----------

